# Traveling chefs



## CzechcChefAbroad (Aug 15, 2019)

Hello everyone. Let me introduce myself, because this is my first post. I cook at home most of my life and love knives even longer. I've got plenty of different kinds of kitchen knives at home. 2 years ago when I turned 35 I decided to became a chef (I know, pretty late) and went for summer to Spain. This is my second year in kitchen and I still love it. 
I have to travel light then I always have to pick up just few knives with me. 

What knives would you take with you for your summer/winter job? 

My chef roll
Chinese cleaver 180 cm J.A. Henkels
Old Victorinox pastry knife with removed serrated edge
Chef knife F. DICK 1905 8" 
Petty Kanetsune 12cm carbon steel
Paring knife Victorinox
Bread knife F. DICK Pro-Dynamic
Peeler
Whetstone 800/1500
Honing rod

As I use first two mentioned knives in 95 % of the time, I'm thinking about buying larger chinese cleaver up to 220 cm length in carbon steel. Has any of you an experience with carbon steel cleavers in professional kitchen? It has to be pretty crazy to clean such a big blade all the time during busy day?

Thanks for all replies

Czech Chef Abroad


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

Once it got stabilised and has formed a patina the only thing to worry about is keeping the edge clean and dry, just as one should do with a stainless as well. Always have a damp cloth and a dry one around you.


----------

